# Changing Domains



## Wozzer (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello Guys,

Just a quicky. Im building a quick website for college that I might use when I go to University. However - I don't really want to buy a new domain as I might not keep the website. At the moment, I own the domain: flux*****.co.uk. Am I able to create & upload all my files to the server and direct it under that domain (Flux*****.co.uk) and then later on in the year, if i decide to keep it - Change the domain to a more suitable one?


----------



## Disparia (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

yes. when you go to change it, your new server will give you their "nameserver" addresses. you then go into your domain name control panel, and update the nameserver(NS) addresses to point to the new server.

it can take up to 48 hours to fully propagate, but most NS will be ready within 12 or so.


----------



## Wozzer (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks. Im using wordpress as well - Would that effect anything. (Would I need to change any internal settings? Perhaps that question is best asked on the wordpress support forum).


----------

